# Introduction



## jakmak52 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello fellow martial artists, My name is Jack and started training in Tae Kwon Do in 1993, I'm 51 y/o and still compete in the NASKA circuit here in sunny Florida. I look forward to participating in this forum.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Jack  Welcome to a Great Board~!

Good to meet you 

~Tess


----------



## someguy (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello Jack
welcome and have fun


----------



## bignick (Oct 14, 2004)

hello...

another tkd guy...we can't have too many...good to have you here...


also what style do you practice?


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hi Jack  Welcome to a Great Board~!
> 
> Good to meet you
> 
> ~Tess


Queen of Pain:uhyeah: Don't hurt me too bad 

Thanks Tess.


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 14, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> Hello Jack
> welcome and have fun


Thank you someguy


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 14, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> hello...
> 
> another tkd guy...we can't have too many...good to have you here...
> 
> ...


Thanks Bignick, I practice the Chang Hon style of American/ITF Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## bignick (Oct 14, 2004)

jakmak52 said:
			
		

> Thanks Bignick, I practice the Chang Hon style of American/ITF Tae Kwon Do.


thanks for the info...there are quite a few ITF people here...i'm WTF myself...



he already knows about the Queen of Pain?....Tess' reputation is growing....


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey now.. I'm a pussycat


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 15, 2004)

Of course you are my dear:ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 15, 2004)

*nodding passively as I sharpen my claws 


Nice webshots Jack~!!


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 15, 2004)

Welocme aboard Jack!
 Glad you're here :asian:


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 15, 2004)

Oak Bo said:
			
		

> Welocme aboard Jack!
> Glad you're here :asian:


Thanks Oak!!


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *nodding passively as I sharpen my claws
> 
> 
> Nice webshots Jack~!!


Thanks Tess


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Jakmak,  I concur we are shorthanded with TKD people on this board.  Hope you intend to lose great blocks of time, this forum is addicting. My school is WTF, but we aren't too traditionally that or ITF either.  I do Taeguek and ITF forms, Chun Ji etc., in fact ran through all today in class-spot test!  WTF continuous sparring in class but point sparring in tournaments are some of our differences.  Enjoy and welcome, TW


----------



## jakmak52 (Oct 15, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Hi Jakmak, I concur we are shorthanded with TKD people on this board. Hope you intend to lose great blocks of time, this forum is addicting. My school is WTF, but we aren't too traditionally that or ITF either. I do Taeguek and ITF forms, Chun Ji etc., in fact ran through all today in class-spot test! WTF continuous sparring in class but point sparring in tournaments are some of our differences. Enjoy and welcome, TW


Thanks for the welcome Tigerwoman!!


----------

